# Lockheed SR-71/A Flight Manual, ...... NASA SR-71 Research Manual 1, and 2.



## mikec1 (Aug 31, 2013)

.
.
.
Greetings Guy, Gals;




Lockheed Marietta, NASA, DOD, DIA; CIA, NSA, etc, ....... Skunk Works ................ SR-71 flight manual.

I am not sure where I picked up this manual. Unfortunately it was scanned in low
resolution ...............  .............. Large manual 700 and some pages.


NASA's SR-71 Researchers Manual ........... Two books .......... 1, 2.


Enjoy, and have a great weekend,


Mike
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (Jul 15, 2022)

Useful supersonic cruise plane manuals:
British Airways Concorde Supersonic jet historical manuals - AFM, AMM, WDM, SRM, IPC:





British Airways Concorde Supersonic jet historical manuals - AFM, AMM, WDM, SRM, IPC


British Airways Concorde Supersonic jet public historical manuals - AFM, AMM, WDM, SRM, IPC, for historical ref only. Manuals includes many documents and many parts, to be updated in future days: Concorde Engine O593 maintenance manual and ipc is listed here: Rolls Royce Olympus 593 Engine...



ww2aircraft.net




Concorde's engine is capable for SR-71, which is smaller than J58, but with much larger thrust:
Rolls Royce Olympus 593 Engine overhaul. Manual with ipc:





Rolls Royce Olympus 593 Engine Maint. Manual


. . . Greetings Guys Gals; Tonight's post is going to be the Rolls Royce 593. This is the engine that you would find in the British French Concord SST. Unfortunately she is no-longer flying. What a beautiful looking aircraft she is. .... Olympus 593 .... ...



ww2aircraft.net





SR71&A-12 other 9 pdf flight manuals+theory of operation manual+disclassified history...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

